

Ask HN: Gmail chat invite accepting problem - elvirs

hello, i am really sorry if this is not a place to ask technical questions but I googled it and could not find an answer. 
I have invites sent to me on gmail chat and when I click 'yes' they disappear but the contact does not show up, later when open my gmail again the invite reappears. 
Similar issues have raised on gmail help groups but nobody has an answer or a solution.
can you please help.
if you think this is wrong moderators or whoever there is can delete this post.
thanks
======
willscott
Does it work from the iGoogle chat list? What about from a third party client
(meebo / a desktop jabber app)?

~~~
elvirs
I accepted the invite in iGoogle and meebo. nope, the invite still pops up,
and in the account i sent invite from it says 'invited'

------
elvirs
anybody? please.

------
yanw
I haven't experienced anything like that, but you should try disabling the
labs, and test, then enable them one by one until you find the culprit.

Also make sure to make a bug report.

~~~
elvirs
thanks, just tried. did not help:(

